# best pre war bike run off poll 1



## 37fleetwood (Jan 5, 2009)

*Best Pre War Bike Poll*

This is the poll for the best prewar bike ever made. the rules are simple:
*1 you may vote for any bike for any reason and with whatever you feel is the most important criteria.
2 you may post in this thread and tell us which one you voted for and why or whatever you like.
3 keep it light as this is supposed to be fun, I'll delete any negative posts, they'll just disappear.*
Ok, all bikes are up! I found a way to get it to let me put all the bikes in one poll so here it is.
some of you voted before the poll was completed, if you cast your vote for the wrong bike let me know and I'll see if I can fix it.
thanks and enjoy!
Scott


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 5, 2009)

the first four are:
The Elgin Robin:




The 1938-39 Shelby Streamline Airflow:



The 1937-38 Dayton Super Streamliner:



The 1938 Elgin Bluebird:


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 5, 2009)

The next four are:
The 1935 Elgin Blackhawk:



The 1940 Monark 5-Bar



The 1941 B.F. Goodrich Streamliner (B-6)



The 1938-39 Huffman Twin-Flex


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 5, 2009)

the next four:
The Schwinn Aerocycle:



The 1937 Roadmaster Supreme:



The 1938 Roadmaster Supreme:



The 1935 Cycleplane:


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 5, 2009)

The next four:
The 1936-38 Monark Flowcycle:



The 1936-37 Shelby Airflow:



The 1937-38 Monark Wingbar



The 1936-37 Hawthorne "Zep"


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 5, 2009)

The next four:
1939-41 Alexander Rocket:



the 1934-35 Schwinn B-10E Motor Bike:



The 1935-37 Elgin Bluebird:



The 1939-41 Elgin Twin 20:


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 5, 2009)

The next four:
1939-41 Elgin long tank (will add model later



The 1937-38 Evinrude Streamflow:



The 1934 Dayton Model D-4:



The 1940-41 Dayton Mainliner/Huffman Champion:


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 5, 2009)

The next four:
The 1937-38 Colson Imperial:



The 1937 Indian:



The 1936-37 Maed Ranger:



1939-40 Elgin Twin 60:


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 5, 2009)

Finally:
the 1936 Dayton Safety Streamline:



enjoy the poll
Scott


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jan 8, 2009)

That's a tough decision! I'll take one of each, please!! ~Adam


----------



## pelletman (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey, why no Expert Columbia or New Rapid or Rudge?  This is fixed!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jan 18, 2009)

lots of bikes weren't nominated. to be fair I basically went with the ones people called for. notice also there are no Colson Clippers, or bull nose? what about the 1939 Mercury worlds fair Model 16? I would have thought someone would have nominated them, but it didn't happen. so sadly it's not a perfect poll but it is representative of what people like here or some of the other bikes would have been nominated.
Scott


----------



## mruiz (Jan 24, 2009)

*I voted for the Schwinn*

Aerocycle is the one, I wish to have some day. 
Frank W. Schwinn had the best engeriering, from Henderson and Indian
working with him on this project.
 Mitch


----------



## catfish (Jan 29, 2009)

*Huh????*

Why no Columbia bikes ....... No F-9, no Airrider????


----------

